

More CSS - mehulkar
http://morecss.org/

======
Produce
We've been using the beta version in a medium-scale e-commerce system and
could not be happier! Since the declarations are so simple to write, we've
managed to reduce our front-end design costs by over 75% by hiring people who
are not capable of abstract reasoning.

As you are all probably aware, abstract reasoning only develops after age
four. Children under four also happen to be a major liability for families in
developing nations. We have effectively killed two birds with one stone by
putting unproductive toddlers to work. They pay for their own diapers, we get
cheap frontend developers - everybody wins!

------
chrisacky
Yeah it's an April fools. The copyright date at the bottom specifically
mentions April 1st.

The domain was also just registered on the 21st.

Created On:21-Mar-2012 23:51:11 UTC

And the code doesn't actually exist. Look at their "fake" 500 error page:

<http://morecss.org/more.js>

`We have been receiving a large volume of requests since April 1st 2012.`

------
Ohadr
British spelling in css. At last!

~~~
mehulkar
that's probably part of the joke

~~~
anthonyb
As is the thousand pixel footer

------
lightblade
I thought this was real..until !unimportant

~~~
adgar
It was the words-not-numbers that did it for me.

~~~
lifeformed
I liked the helpful compiler error.

------
zsherman
Gotta be a joke.

------
mehulkar
on first thought I thought I was the stupid one and this was actually cool. On
second thought, I realized it was April 1st.

But on 3rd thought...

------
babyboy808
of course it's a joke. Why write more code than we have to :) It's the
oppisite of less.js

------
est
Page lags when scrolling. Win7 Chrome V17

------
DiabloD3
Wait, what? </slashdot>

